# Weather



## lienluu (Apr 5, 2007)

SUCKS!! it is snowing today.


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 5, 2007)

yep, we had interstates closed because of ice and snow


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

It isn't snowing in lower Manhattan!


----------



## lienluu (Apr 5, 2007)

NYEric said:


> It isn't snowing in lower Manhattan!



Maybe you'll get it later, it started about 10 minutes ago here (upper west side)!.

BOOOOOOOo


----------



## Grandma M (Apr 5, 2007)

I usually watch the golfers from my kitchen window while I have breakfast....no one is out today. They would need green balls but it still would be had to find them down in the snow. What wierd weather. It can't decide if it's spring or winter.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

It was in the 60's last Saturday!


----------



## Heather (Apr 5, 2007)

6" here last night.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

Heather said:


> 6" here last night.


BWA HAHAHA! :evil: "No Summer for you this year!"


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2007)

Well the snow flurries came and left; now it's partly cloudy but still very windy.


----------



## lienluu (Apr 5, 2007)

now it's sunny!


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Apr 5, 2007)

Lien, same here with yucky snow. Noticed you were interested in Vet School. When you check out Cornell please let me know. Candor is 22 miles south and I drive through the Vet School everyday as my lab is in the Cornell Research Park. Cornell would be good, we could probably arrange bench space for your plants to be nearby.


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2007)

You all know what George will say:
"told ya so, ain't there any global warming"
Citizen Gore is just a sore loser.


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 5, 2007)

snowing...snow melts...snowing more I think it's going on across the country


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 5, 2007)

It snowed this morning here in Queens....just a few flakes. Then giant flakes came down around 5 PM.....I even moved in the (very) few plants I had put outdoors....it may reach 29 tonight. Oh well....I'm not worried about the frost killing my radish seedlings, because i know the squirrels will! Take care, Eric


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 5, 2007)

It snowed this morning here in Queens....just a few flakes. Then giant flakes came down around 5 PM.....I even moved in the (very) few plants I had put outdoors....it may reach 29 tonight. Oh well....I'm not worried about the frost killing my radish seedlings, because i know the squirrels will! Take care, Eric


----------



## lienluu (Apr 6, 2007)

Bob Wellenstein said:


> Lien, same here with yucky snow. Noticed you were interested in Vet School. When you check out Cornell please let me know. Candor is 22 miles south and I drive through the Vet School everyday as my lab is in the Cornell Research Park. Cornell would be good, we could probably arrange bench space for your plants to be nearby.




Hi Bob,

Cornell and Ohio State are my first two choices. I hope i get into either one of those. Particularly Cornell as I have a lot of friends up there and really like the Veterinary hospital up there. But i'm not too picky and will go wherever I get in. 

I was up to visit the campus at Cornell last year and really loved it. It'll be quite a change from living in Manhattan and I look forward to that. I'm not a city person at all and can't wait to get out of here!

Lien


----------



## lienluu (Apr 6, 2007)

It's snowing again this morning!!!!!!! make this weather go away, pleassssssssse


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2007)

I went outside w/ just a sweatshirt and blazer. Did I feel silly when a few flakes got whipped past my head!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2007)

It hasn't gotten above freezing here in the last two days. And we are getting lake-effect snow. Yuk!!!


----------



## lienluu (Apr 12, 2007)

No snow nor freezing weather but clouds and rain for the next 10 days in the low 50s  Will the sun ever come back!?


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2007)

We were supposed to get slammed overnight but the system slowed down so I think now it will be mostly rain. Monday same thing again. Blahhhh!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi. It's pouring here and my umbrella broke on the way in to work!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2007)

We had over 4" of very wet snow yesterday. Then it rained all of last night and most of today. It's supposed to improve next week.
sigh.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Apr 12, 2007)

Would you guys believe that I have never seen snow? When I was a kid my parents always told me it was cold and overrated (they grew up in Chicago, I think they are bitter). Somehow though, I feel a bit gypped. As for the weather, it's 65 and sunny here in LA.


----------



## PHRAG (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I thought about all of you in the northeast today while I was walking around barefoot in the beautiful sun watering the tomatos.

:evil:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 12, 2007)

Watering tomatoes...bah! I don't even know when I'll be able to plant them here! I got drenched walking to work this morning...one red light on Qeens Blvd was enough to leave me soaked for the day....I measured 1.9" of rain when I came home...it was not even half an inch when I left for work. At least my radishes and snow peas are coming up...until the squirrels get to them! Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Apr 12, 2007)

At least it's not ICE/SLEET/SNOW, Eric!! :sob:


----------



## Ludisia (Apr 13, 2007)

Warm and sunny days are coming next weekend. :clap:


----------



## Heather (Apr 13, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> Yeah, I thought about all of you in the northeast today while I was walking around barefoot in the beautiful sun watering the tomatos.
> 
> :evil:




John, you suck.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2007)

I blame Lien for this weather. [It's as good as anything else] We have a Pb tournament on Sunday so I think I'll be very wet!


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 14, 2007)

we're suppose to get 2-3 inches of rain just sunday night!
dude...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 14, 2007)

Naw...its up to 3-4", with coastal flooding and major shoreline erosion...oh, did I mention the 50mph winds? I think I'll do some repotting......Take care, Eric


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2007)

Climate change? What climate change???


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2007)

It's snowing here this morning, but the temp is higher than freezing so its not sticking.

It's just yucky. There is a small woodpecker at the humingbird feeder getting a sugar jolt.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 15, 2007)

Hahahaha, 6 AM - 2PM in the rain and mud and played just 2 games until the tournament was called off!


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2007)

?? why are you laughing Eric?


----------



## Marco (Apr 15, 2007)

april showers


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2007)

Heather said:


> ?? why are you laughing Eric?


I get delirious!:crazy:


----------



## lienluu (Apr 23, 2007)

It's too nice today to be sitting in class or going to work!!!!!!!! (I could not go in since I am a volunteer but i would feel bad)


----------



## Heather (Apr 23, 2007)

The tide has turned. Welcome to New England!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, only a 35 degree temp shift!


----------

